# Super Jumpy and Skittish?



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

Westley who is usually very cuddly, and very calm, is acting out of the ordinary. 

He's freaking out about everything thing he hears or sees. I came home today, greeted him, and let him out. He was fine for a few minutes, acting normal, when out of nowhere he screeched and flapped around and literally leaped off of my arm.

He's still quarantined, and Sonia and Sammy are on the other side of the house. They are acting completely fine, and happy as always. 

I've checked Westley over, and he doesn't have any visible injuries, no problems flying, he can move around just fine. He's also still eating/drinking normally, and pooping normally. 

He's just being really, really flighty. I've haven't seen him act like this before. He's also been very nippy today. (Which is crazy, because you can pretty much handle that little guy as much as you want and he just loves it. He hardly ever nips...)I keep correcting gently with turning his beak away and putting him back in his cage if he gets especially rough, but he's still doing it. He freaked out when I put his rope swing near him, which is weird because he absolutely adores that thing. 

My only ideas is that maybe he had a small night fright or maybe something seemed "scary" to him and freaked him out or something? He doesn't seem harmed, just really paranoid or something... 

It's confusing me. :blink:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is there anything unusual going on? For example construction sounds in the neighborhood or a good view through the window of hawks, dogs, or other predators. 

Something is making him nervous. If you can figure out what it is you might be able to remove the scary thing. If you can't figure it out, just do whatever you can to help him feel safe.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

The only time one of mine screamed like that, a owl was flying toward the window going after her, it was frightening for all of us, It had her shaking for a longtime and I promptly removed the cage from in front of the window. Scared me , the bird and a room full of elderly residents , who by the way are very very protective of her after sharing that awful episode. We don't put the cage near the window unless it is for a short time and a chosen resident keeps guard, but unless we would have witnessed it ourselves we would have never known why she was behaving that way.


----------



## Rose (Nov 15, 2012)

It could be anything. I would clean out his cage and check over. A while ago a got a bad bag of food (baby moths.) Didn't even see them but Henry let me know in a way similar to what you described. Sometimes it's like detective work to find out what's setting them off.


----------



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful advice everybody! It is very much appreciated. 

I did a check of everything in his cage, and everything seemed fine, food was fine besides the fact that he flung it everywhere. XD

I walked around with him on my shoulder to figure out what may be causing his paranoia as we got closer to certain objects and stuff. He would be fine until would start up the stairs and then he would flip out. 

We finally figured out that he's terrified of a helium balloon that was brought home from the dentist, and floated of to the top of the corner of the ceiling and then kind of got stuck there. 

Note to self: Balloons and Westley do not mix. :blink:

Also, that owl encounter sounds terrifying! I've had my neighbors cats stare through the window at my birds before, but they've never seemed bothered. Also, the cages get sunlight, but are't direct view of the windows, which probably helps.

I hate close calls like that, it takes me a while to calm down after those kinds of experiences. I'm glad your little cutie is ok though.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

A balloon would be pretty scary, would throw a bird for a loop


----------

